# My #1 lure last year



## mtnman (Jan 2, 2008)

this is a rapala huskie jerk Baby Bass pattern suspending 6 1/2ft, 5 1/2" long. Last year i caught about 80% of my fish on this lure. it worked so good that my friends went out and bought them also. i cought smallies out the butt and some really nice muskie and pike pn it also.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught a few nice smallies on the same lure - but for me soft plastics still work the best. My 4" slim senko type bait out produced everything else by far.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 2, 2008)

well ive been reading alot of all of your post about how good soft plastics work and i really am gonna use them this spring and summer to see how well they work. i dont have any exceot a few flukes are they any that you would recomend to start out with because i dont want to go out and blow money on things that you already know dont work so well. im fishing about the same tipes of water as you. i cant see a change in waters from one side of the state to another. i did pretty good on albino and baby bass color flukes last summer. but im up for any suggestions especially if its gonna catch me more fish. you can never catch to many.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 2, 2008)

mtn man,
My top soft plastics for river smallies have been yum creature type baits to immitate craws, wacky rigged senkos (and similar baits) in either darker colors or shad colors, esquireds flukes, slider worms, and of course tubes. Tubes are pretty deadly on rivers. I usuall drift the senkos and tubes through runs or cast them directly towards eddies. With the creatures and sliders I tend to hop them off of the bottom in slower areas. Grubs rigged on jigheads can also work well. Like esquired, I mainly finesse fish with softplastics rigged on varios plain hooks or jigheads. Hope this helps.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1143
Just for you mtnman :lol: [/url]


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I only got out three times last year after the striper run (which was herring all the way). So my most productive lures are what I used at the time lol.

For Smallies I went once on a small lake in Clearfield County. It was bubblegum or pearl zoom super flukes fished FAST and erratic, when one missed we threw a berkley craw in 4" to try and show em' something different. For Largemouths I went twice, once to marsh creek, and once to Hopewell Lake, both in Berks County. On both those trips it was senkos that we used.


----------

